# Orijen vs .... ?



## SeaEO (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi all, I'm going to switch my pup from Iams puppy (non-large breed) to Orijen Large breed puppy kibble.

I've read some have issues with runny stools. I bought a small bag just in case.

What other brands would you consider?


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

We use Earthborn holistic meadow feast. It's lamb based, grain free, limited ingredients and has a higher fiber content. It works for Amos and we switched because of runny stools and leaky anal glands on other kibbles, but every dog is different as far as taste preferences and what they can tolerate.


----------



## lord brush (Oct 22, 2015)

We've just switched our 18 m/o Wirehair over to this:

https://www.simpsonspremium.com/dogs/adult-mixed-meat-fish

Took him a while to get used to it, but now very happy with it and it seems far better in terms of quality than his previous kibble. 

It gets very good reviews here:

http://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-reviews/0744/simpsons-premium-8020

Not sure on availability outside of UK though...


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Would you consider an all-life stages food?
We feed our girl Acana and have since she came home with us at 8 weeks. Zero issues! It's not cheap, but you pay a price for quality food. I do think it is cheaper than Orijen, however! Acana and Orijen are sister companies.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

lilyloo said:


> Would you consider an all-life stages food?
> We feed our girl Acana and have since she came home with us at 8 weeks. Zero issues! It's not cheap, but you pay a price for quality food. I do think it is cheaper than Orijen, however! Acana and Orijen are sister companies.


Also NO GMOS! A great choice next to raw feeding, so it is said.


----------



## Butlerdavisviszla (Dec 29, 2016)

Every dog is different. If I feed my viz a high protein (too high) dry food like acana or orijen it makes him hyper. After trialling lots of different foods I now feed him skinners which is 30 pound for 15kg. He has great energy throughout the day but is relaxed and calm.in the evening. He's 17months old. On a walk he's Alerr and attentive to us. At home he sleeps a lot. Too much protein especially in kibble will.most likely lead to hyper activity. We actually mix a handful of.acana and a table spoon of wet food with his skinners and a splash of.warm.water and mix.it together. He laps it up. Has a good build and good coat. Good energy but.not over hyper. Sometimes expensive isn't the best. The best thing I did was switch mine from orijen to skinners. Ingredients aren't as good but now.I feel a 36 percent plus protein is way too much unless they are working for 4 -5 hours in the day.


----------



## kmjeffus (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi!
Orijen cured our dog of runny stools. That is by far the best food we have ever fed. We had been feeding Earthborn and then Taste of the Wild, but she had loose stools on both - and pooped a lot! We switched her to Orijen and within a week her stool was solid and had greatly decreased in # per day. Her coat improved and she put on some weight. We got a 2nd dog and had to downgrade just a bit because of the expense, and switched to Merrick Backcountry Game flavor and they have done equally as well with it.


----------

